# Missing ground prong on tecumseh starter button



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi all, 

I scored a deal on a vintage starter for the 6hp tecumseh on my 910019. I just realized that the ground prong on the starter button has long since broken off. Are there any dire safety issues I should be worried about? I know the first generation starters (the ones with the prongs mounted to the starter itself) were not grounded. Could I add a ground prong by popping open the button housing?

THanks in advance.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i dont think my old tech estart has a ground prong? could be wrong tho, will have a look tomorrow if need be.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I know what you need but I can't find one anywhere.

I guess you'd need to go to a hardware/big box and pick up a male and female end to an extension cord and a foot of 3 conductor wire. Make a 6" or so extension cord but take the green ground wire from the male and physically ground it to the starter motor. So the black and white wires run female against the starter to male hanging down waiting for the extension cord. The green would be connected to the ground lug of the male end hanging but it would not go to the female at the starter but to the starter itself.

That would keep you safer as would making sure the circuit you use is GFCI protected or you put in a GFCI outlet if the circuit isn't protected with one in you breaker box.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

nwcove said:


> i dont think my old tech estart has a ground prong? could be wrong tho, will have a look tomorrow if need be.



The really old machines will only have the two. I assumed his was originally equipped with the ground prong and it was broken off or missing.


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

This is the type of starter box that I have (taken from an ebay auction):










The ground prong on the bottom is what is missing.


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I know what you need but I can't find one anywhere.
> 
> I guess you'd need to go to a hardware/big box and pick up a male and female end to an extension cord and a foot of 3 conductor wire. Make a 6" or so extension cord but take the green ground wire from the male and physically ground it to the starter motor. So the black and white wires run female against the starter to male hanging down waiting for the extension cord. The green would be connected to the ground lug of the male end hanging but it would not go to the female at the starter but to the starter itself.
> 
> That would keep you safer as would making sure the circuit you use is GFCI protected or you put in a GFCI outlet if the circuit isn't protected with one in you breaker box.


Interesting. Would there be any way to replace the missing prong on the unit itself so I can avoid dangling wires? What's the "thing I need but you can't find anywhere"?

Thanks!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> The really old machines will only have the two. I assumed his was originally equipped with the ground prong and it was broken off or missing.


you are probably correct, i used an old two prong cord that had a tab on it that wouldnt allow it to plug into the starter, just cant remember if it was because of the ground prong, or it just wouldnt fit into the receptacle on the starter, anyhoo, i trimmed the tab off and all was good.....using a GFI outlet.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Stang said:


> This is the type of starter box that I have (taken from an ebay auction):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm, i think you may be able to go to your local hardware store and buy a male plug end, and possibly rob the ground prong from it.....would be worth a look !


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

nwcove said:


> hmmm, i think you may be able to go to your local hardware store and buy a male plug end, and possibly rob the ground prong from it.....would be worth a look !


Or, just replace the whole dang cord with a short one you can make yourself. Just find a heavy draw momentary switch and stick it in there. Hour long job. Heck. You could even use a rocker switch.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The opposite of this guy. You need something "Male" that will take the make ground lead external so you can ground it to the starter.

These are all "Female" as far as taking the ground from the female side and making it external.











There are a number of different ways to do it and you can get 4-5 feet of cord and really extend it up the handle bars so you wouldn't need to bend over to plug it in, tie wrap it.


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

I ended up just sealing the hole for the ground prong with silicone and keeping it two-pronged. Marginally less safe, but equivalent to the older non-grounded starters. 

Thanks for all of the advice


----------

